# Not able to connect to LAN - Solved

## Bobzx

I just installed the Gentoo in my system.

But I am not able to connect to the LAN. When booting, the system gives the following message,

It would be great if anyone can help.

*Bringing eth0 up (10.6.1.101)

SIOCSIFADDR: No such Device

eth0: Unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFBRDADDR: No such Device

eth0: Unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such Device

*Error: Problem starting needed services

        "netmount" was not started.

Last edited by Bobzx on Fri May 27, 2005 12:18 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## msalerno

Did you make sure to include the driver for your network card when you configured your kernel ?

----------

## RayDude

 *Bobzx wrote:*   

> I just installed the Gentoo in my system.
> 
> But I am not able to connect to the LAN. When booting, the system gives the following message,
> 
> It would be great if anyone can help.
> ...

 

You should check around. The reasons this happens are as follows:

1. You didn't compile the ethernet driver with the kernel.

2. If you did compile it as a module, you didn't load it with hotplug, coldplug or /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.

3. Its possible that its sharing an interrupt with another device that doesn't like to share interrupts, the easiest fix is to move it to another slot if possible.

To solve this problem you need to know which driver it needs. The easiest way to determine that is to boot the setup CD and type:

```
lspci -v

lsmod
```

And then look for the ethernet adapter string in the lspci and the corresponding module name in the lsmod.

Then you have to compile it as a module in the kernel.

Then hotplug will usually automagically load it, if not add it to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.

If you have problems, post your lspci -v and lsmod output here and we'll help you figure out which ethernet driver you need.

Raydude

----------

## Bobzx

I used LiveCD to boot to lspci and lsmod, I found these messages while booting,

*Starting PCMCIA...

Cardmgr failed to start. Make sure that you have PCMCIA modules built or support compiled into kernel

(I have the inbuilt LAN card)

- On 'lspci -v' I got,

000:01:08.0 Ethernet Controller: Intel Corp 82801DB PRO/100 VE(LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 81)

Subsystem: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 306f

- On 'lsmod' I got,

floppy

rtc

evdev

pcmcia

e100

..

..

----------

## RayDude

 *Bobzx wrote:*   

> I used LiveCD to boot to lspci and lsmod, I found these messages while booting,
> 
> *Starting PCMCIA...
> 
> Cardmgr failed to start. Make sure that you have PCMCIA modules built or support compiled into kernel
> ...

 

You have the e100 ethernet adapter from intel.

Reboot to your kernel, then ...

From make menuconfig, choose Device Drivers -> Networking Support -> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) -> [*] EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers -> [M] Intel PRO/ 100+ Support

Then rebuild your kernel, install and modules_install, and then reboot. If you have hotplug it will load automagically.

Raydude

----------

## Bobzx

Ray, I have rebuild using the command 'make', now can you please tell me how I should 'install' and 'modules_install'. Also, if I don't have hotplug, should I emerge hotplug?

Thanks once again

----------

## RayDude

 *Bobzx wrote:*   

> Ray, I have rebuild using the command 'make', now can you please tell me how I should 'install' and 'modules_install'. Also, if I don't have hotplug, should I emerge hotplug?
> 
> Thanks once again

 

Yes. Must have hotplug and coldplug.

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make && make install && make modules_install

emerge hotplug coldplug

rc-update add hotplug default

rc-update add coldplug default
```

This is in BobPs excelent install guide: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-319349.html

Raydude

----------

## Bobzx

When I 'emerge hotplug coldplug', it says not able to download from 'www.fr.kernel.org/../..../'.

The make install and make modules_install is done

----------

## RayDude

 *Bobzx wrote:*   

> When I 'emerge hotplug coldplug', it says not able to download from 'www.fr.kernel.org/../..../'.
> 
> The make install and make modules_install is done

 

Ah, yeah. No drivers for ethernet.

Assuming you did the make modules_install, type this:

```
modprobe e100

ifconfig eth0 up

dhcpcd eth0
```

Then try your emerge...

If that doesn't work, just reboot and try the modprobe, ifconfig, dhcpcd again...

Raydude

----------

## Bobzx

it says,

dhcpcd: Command not found

----------

## RayDude

 *Bobzx wrote:*   

> it says,
> 
> dhcpcd: Command not found

 

Awe crap. You didn't install it in the chroot environment. Which guide are you following? That's in all the ones I've seen.

You'll have to either download the necessary source files by hand and copy them to /usr/portage/distfiles (not easy) or boot the install CD, chroot and emerge it that way.

The command is:

```
emerge dhcpcd
```

Raydude

----------

## RayDude

 *Bobzx wrote:*   

> it says,
> 
> dhcpcd: Command not found

 

Oh, another idea, you could configure the interface to be static IP for a moment by changing /etc/conf.d/net and then when you do the ifconfig eth0 up it will have a fixed IP.

You'll have to figure out the DNS entries as well and put them in /etc/conf.d/net as well.

Raydude

----------

## Bobzx

Ray, I have done 'emerge dhcpcd' from the CD and executed the commands,

modprobe e100 

ifconfig eth0 up 

dhcpcd eth0

----------

## RayDude

 *Bobzx wrote:*   

> Ray, I have done 'emerge dhcpcd' from the CD and executed the commands,
> 
> modprobe e100 
> 
> ifconfig eth0 up 
> ...

 

Boot up with your hard drive and then do those commands.

then emerge hotplug coldplug, etc etc etc.

Raydude

----------

## Bobzx

Emerged hotplug and coldplug..

----------

## RayDude

 *Bobzx wrote:*   

> Emerged hotplug and coldplug..

 

Don't forget the rc-update add hotplug default

(coldplug as well)

And then when you boot, ethernet should load automagically.

Then you're free to install X and a GUI and sound and etc etc etc.

Raydude

----------

## Bobzx

Thanks a lot Ray,

After 5 long hours of struggle!!!

The ethernet is up and running!!!  :Very Happy: 

Again thanks a lot dude!

----------

## RayDude

 *Bobzx wrote:*   

> Thanks a lot Ray,
> 
> After 5 long hours of struggle!!!
> 
> The ethernet is up and running!!! 
> ...

 

You're welcome. I've been there, I know how much it sucks... That's why I try to help when I can.

Please add [solved] to the thread title.

Raydude

----------

